# Skid Plates



## 903redneckchevy (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey guys Im wanting to put some skid plates on my brute and was wondering yalls opinion on brands and materials and what not? Im a fabricator by trade so I could build my own out of aluminum but Id kinda rather just buy some to bolt on instead if the price is right. Any suggestions?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I've got Ricochet skids and really like them

KAWI RULES


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

hdpe skid plates. Do a search and I know you will find many topics on this already.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I use Ricochet and they are very good. There are others that make good sets and lots of people are starting to go to the High Density PolyEthylene (HDPE).


----------



## levi8219 (Jul 5, 2011)

I mad my own out of hdpe. They are light and slide over rocks nice! it cost me $140 for a 4x8 sheet. If Ii bought the aluminum pre fab it would of been like $600.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

levi8219 said:


> I mad my own out of hdpe. They are light and slide over rocks nice! it cost me $140 for a 4x8 sheet. If Ii bought the aluminum pre fab it would of been like $600.


Got any pics of them thats a great idea.


----------



## 903redneckchevy (Sep 4, 2012)

I did do a search but it seemed like I was findin more people tryin to sell a certain set rather than opinions on other brands. I'll look into the ricochet brand. I didn't see them last night when I was lookin around. All I really found was warn and aluminum products or somethin like that


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Aluminum Products makes some really nice stuff, I have there A arm guards and front bash plate. I have a full HDPE skid combined with the Aluminum bash plate in front. I love how the Aluminum looks up front, but also love the slide and durability of the HDPE for the full underbody.


----------



## 903redneckchevy (Sep 4, 2012)

Where's the cheapest place to get a set? I've been lookin online but for some reason I haven't found any of the HDPE. Maybe I'm not lookin hard enough? Ha


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I thank it is Chuck750 that makes them. You can PM him on here.


----------



## Chuck750 (Jan 29, 2010)

DirtyBrutes said:


> I thank it is Chuck750 that makes them. You can PM him on here.


Thad be me!! sorry I dont' get on here much anymore..but still selling the HDPE skids. Been making front to rear skids, a-arm guards and floorboards now for over 3-1/2 years. Got pics up on ebay on 4 auctions if you search Brute Force HDPE you'll find em. Or Google "HDPE skids Rock My SOCKS" and you'll find the KR thread one of my customers started a while ago...lots of pages to read over there. Otherwise PM or email me and I can get you better prices than through ebay.... 

[email protected]


----------



## 903redneckchevy (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok cool guys thanks for the help


----------



## 903redneckchevy (Sep 4, 2012)

Chuck750 said:


> Thad be me!! sorry I dont' get on here much anymore..but still selling the HDPE skids. Been making front to rear skids, a-arm guards and floorboards now for over 3-1/2 years. Got pics up on ebay on 4 auctions if you search Brute Force HDPE you'll find em. Or Google "HDPE skids Rock My SOCKS" and you'll find the KR thread one of my customers started a while ago...lots of pages to read over there. Otherwise PM or email me and I can get you better prices than through ebay....
> 
> [email protected]


I sent you a PM


----------



## Chuck750 (Jan 29, 2010)

903redneckchevy said:


> I sent you a PM


For whatever reason your PM didn't make it through but I PM'd you the info you're looking for. Thanks and let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

chuck750 is alive lol !!! have not heard from you in age's !!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

levi8219 said:


> I mad my own out of hdpe. They are light and slide over rocks nice! it cost me $140 for a 4x8 sheet. If Ii bought the aluminum pre fab it would of been like $600.


What did you use to attach them with?? That really is a good idea; my wife got a baby-sized Brute Force 300 and they dont make anything for it.


----------



## levi8219 (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought some stainless steel pan head bolts and washers, I used the original stock shidplate mounting holes. ill get some picks of what i did tomorow. honestly it was pretty easy all i did was tilt up my quad, place some cardboard with some clamps on my frame and traced a template. it took me about a couple of hours and about a 12 pack lol!


----------

